# Idiots Guide to Dasher Shift Linkage???



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I haven't even the foggiest clue what the shift linkage even looks like

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I'll be dropping my engine soon & tranny and I need to know what and how to disconnect the linkage... is it even readily accessible from underneath? Any special tricks?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Idiots Guide to Dasher Shift Linkage??? (Southcross)*

If it's similar to the Fox/Quantum, the 2 halves that link the shifter and the tranny shift rod should have a 13mm bolt and nut through the middle with a sleeve between the halves. If you take that apart the 2 halves come apart and go back together without requiring shifter adjustment. But I haven't seen the Dasher linkage...yet. Take pics while you're doing it and post a how-to (or how-not-to, whatever the case may be).
Longitudinal...care to chime in? I know this is a question for you!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Its one of those "I could fix an A1 shifter linkage with my eyes closed" (kind of have to as there isn't enough room to have your hand back there and see at the same time







)... clueless about the B chassis. I have been told that the linkages on the B1/B2/Bx chassis are basically the same... but thats about all I know LOL (i.e. not much







)


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ed, 
Why in the 'ell do you Not have a Bentley for your B1?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I gots one... and (if I can find the damn thing







) it didn't seem to be a lot of help to me with the shift linkage


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

a couple of "blow apart" diagrams of the linkage and some vague photos in the Bently.... the reason I was asking


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Here are some pics of a 5-speed shifter from a Fox/Quantum:
I think it's close to the design of the Dasher, but again, I've never seen one...
This first picture is the best for the bolt & sleeve I was talking about. That one in the middle with nothing but a bolt and sleeve. That's the one you want to take apart as it holds the 2 halves together.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ok... I see, makes more sense than the exploded drawing(s). The Bentley made mention of a safety wired bolt holding that sleeve onto the transmission selector rod?


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_The Bentley made mention of a safety wired bolt holding that sleeve onto the transmission selector rod?

In this picture look at the ball socket, and then at the "tube" facing you to its right. On the left side of that (the bottom side when mounted in the car) is a threaded hole. Through this hole goes the "safety wired bolt" you're speaking of. It's like a set-screw, with a pointy end which lines up with a dimple in the gear selector rod that sticks out of the transmission. The bolt has a square head and a hole for a wire to prevent falling out. If you buy said bolt from the dealership new today, it has a hex head, no hole for wire and thread-locker applied to the threads.
Should you lose this bolt, you might be stuck at the side of the road en route to Waterfest. Ask me how I know. But, with a few tools from the local Flying J you too can turn an ordinary bolt into a gear selector rod bolt.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Fox)*

Awesome! I especially like the Canuck Canopy! Kudos for actually driving your car!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Fox* »_If you buy said bolt from the dealership new today, it has a hex head, no hole for wire and thread-locker applied to the threads.


ahhh..... I may do just that, assuming my car doesn't already have one from the Fox that was the source of my current tranny/shifter (I think)


----------

